# strobes n more



## cameo89

Does anyone know when you order from strobes n more and enter "Plowsite" for free ground shipping does it discount at check out or does shipping charges get credited back to card? Im gonna load my paypal and want to make sure I load enuff funds.

Thanks


----------



## Strobesnmore

It will take it right off the actual order so you should not be charged any shipping. email me [email protected] if you have any problems at all.


----------



## cameo89

Strobesnmore;1241064 said:


> It will take it right off the actual order so you should not be charged any shipping. email me [email protected] if you have any problems at all.


Thank you much sir...I just placed my order for a amber sho me/Able2 mini maginet mount, 6-E3's and 6-15' strobe cables.

Do you offer the maginet boots for the mini lightbars?


----------



## dlowkes7

i just placed an order today and it hasnt shipped yet. can i get still get this?


----------



## cameo89

Got my Sho me mini lightbar and E3's, seems to be really bright and fast 3 day shipping. Thanks Strobes N' More

Bad part is it was shipped with a receipt and I was gone and my wife accepted the package from ups and she freaked when she seen how much I spent! Oops!


----------



## groundbreakers

cameo89;1241143 said:


> Thank you much sir...I just placed my order for a amber sho me/Able2 mini maginet mount, 6-E3's and 6-15' strobe cables.
> 
> Do you offer the maginet boots for the mini lightbars?


www.priority1emergency.com has magnet covers 4 for $10 under SPECIALS section ..


----------



## deere615

Strobes n more has a plowsite discount?? Dang I have ordered so much from them and never knew that! Plus I tell everyone locally and that watches my youtube videos about them, have to remember for next time


----------



## cameo89

Yup...as soon as you click on the strobe section on here, look at the top of the page for the strobes N' more logo and it says rite there plowsite members get free ground shipping! Im super happy with louis and will order again. The best deal I found was a 15' whelen strobe cable with clips and 2 sets of pins for $6.99 shipped


----------



## Mark13

cameo89;1240719 said:


> Does anyone know when you order from strobes n more and enter "Plowsite" for free ground shipping does it discount at check out or does shipping charges get credited back to card? Im gonna load my paypal and want to make sure I load enuff funds.
> 
> Thanks





Strobesnmore;1241064 said:


> It will take it right off the actual order so you should not be charged any shipping. email me [email protected] if you have any problems at all.





deere615;1246038 said:


> Strobes n more has a plowsite discount?? Dang I have ordered so much from them and never knew that! Plus I tell everyone locally and that watches my youtube videos about them, have to remember for next time


Dang it. I Just ordered a couple hundred worth of lights from them maybe 2 weeks ago and never noticed the discount deal.


----------



## JCI Trans

I just ordered a bunch of E3's a couple days ago, and they seem to be of very good quality. My next order will be a 6 head all blue unit for the grille. I'll use the promo next time!


----------



## herb1001

Just got my free shipping. Not bad saved me $10. Lunch for tomorrow!


----------



## Maclawnco

Apparently this is no more... or not with black friday sales. Just placed an order for some new mini light bars and the site said the code was no good. Boo


----------



## Mark13

Maclawnco;1672354 said:


> Apparently this is no more... or not with black friday sales. Just placed an order for some new mini light bars and the site said the code was no good. Boo


I tried it earlier as well and it did not work.


----------



## 04ram1500

I called them about a month ago and asked about the free shipping code, I was told they no longer offer a "PlowSite" deal.


----------



## durafish

Code "snow" gets free shipping.


----------



## JB1

just got this from them.



Free Shipping"


That's right, spend $100.00 or more and get Free Ground shipping in the Cont USA for your entire order all weekend long. 

Just enter the coupon code "Free"


Offer Expires: Sunday Dec. 2nd at Midnight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JB1;1672496 said:


> just got this from them.
> 
> Free Shipping"
> 
> That's right, spend $100.00 or more and get Free Ground shipping in the Cont USA for your entire order all weekend long.
> 
> Just enter the coupon code "Free"
> 
> Offer Expires: Sunday Dec. 2nd at Midnight


I just got the same email to...unfortunately it was after I ordered $400 with lights


----------



## Grambo170

Me too, I sent Louis at strobes n More an E-Mail :waving:, Maybe hopefully something will happen.


----------



## razr777

Strobesnmore;1241064 said:


> It will take it right off the actual order so you should not be charged any shipping. email me [email protected] if you have any problems at all.


This is not true i did this a few days ago on my whelen bar and it still charged me which i have not gotten refund for by the way.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Plowsite code is no longer good. I asked Luis awhile back, they ended that code for free shipping.


----------



## razr777

I don't understand everyone here helps some way to support the forum and in turn they support the dealers on here but i see lately dealers don't do much to support the people supporting them. I mean really everyone today gives free shipping on almost everything i just don't get it.


----------



## Strobesnmore

To clarify this thread we held a Sale on Friday between 5AM-1PM and emailed about 50000 customers informing them of the sale and posted info on several forums including our own as well. We did not offer any free shipping during this sale and have not offered free shipping to plowsite members since April when some third party company was emailing out the old free shipping code. At that time we pulled the offer.

So never did our company promote free shipping to members of this site for the purposes of that sale. Anyone who was told differently was given false information. 

Since we stopped advertising on this site back in April we are not allowed to promote our business so i am being careful as to what I post. I did email to see about a smaller ad so we can try to get more involved again and help out the forum members. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## durafish

I used "snow" and got free shipping??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

durafish;1673011 said:


> I used "snow" and got free shipping??


Did you order Friday or weekend


----------



## durafish

Black Friday.


----------

